# "Auto-close" sliding screen patio doors?



## justineraymond (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone know of a door manufacturer who makes sliding screen patio doors that close automatically?  3 kids and a cat have wreaked havoc on my existing screen slider and I would love to replace with something that closes automatically so I don't need to screem "CLOSE THE DOOR!" every 5 seconds this summer.  When I asked the associates at Home Depot and Lowes, they looked at me like I was nuts and had never heard of anything like that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2010)

Justineraymond, welcome to House Repair Talk. I have not seen the closers you are talking about but I did Google auto closing screen door and found a ton of info. My wife has wanted something like this for years. We have the same problem with pets not closing the door behind them.


----------



## justineraymond (Apr 1, 2010)

Olddog/newtrick, thanks for replying.  I also saw a lot of info when Googling same, but it seemed like it was mostly a separate unit to be attached to an existing slider.  I was hoping there was a company out there that makes an all-in-one unit.  I guess I'll keep looking.  Thanks!  And good luck training those pets to close the door after themselves!


----------

